# GAME CAFE SHUTTING DOWN



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I seem to be the only one posting games here and that is not how this site was intended to go. I started this section so EVERYBODY could post their games (any game) here and to make a place where your games can be readily found instead of having to search for the post the next day. I don't have the time to be the only one posting games as I can't devote that much time to it everyday. I need the time to prepare for craft shows and so I have decided to shut down this section unless someone else wants to moderate it who has the time??
So sorry!!
Dusty


----------



## traceey (Jul 7, 2012)

what was the answer to the MONDAY puzzle?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

traceey said:


> what was the answer to the MONDAY puzzle?


Monday is the only day of the week that is an anagram; it can be turned into dynamo. No other day of the week is an anagram.


----------



## dmavity (Feb 16, 2011)

Dusty - Again, so sorry you have to shut down, but I understand. 
What was the answer to the question asked the boy?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

dmavity said:


> Dusty - Again, so sorry you have to shut down, but I understand.
> What was the answer to the question asked the boy?


This is based on fact back during the Civil War when kids were enlisting who were not of age. Lying was unthinkable back then.
The kid wanting to enlist knowing he was not 18 yet (the age requirement to enlist) would write the number 18 on a piece of paper and stick it in his shoe. This way when he was asked if he was over 18, he could honestly reply, "Yes!"
LOL! See you around the boards!! It's been fun!


----------



## babws (Jun 16, 2012)

Could you just tell us answers to
Bob being robbed
Girl and new houses 
Shopkeeper not selling up

Thanks a lot. Best Wishes


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

BOB ROBBED: ANSWER
When Bob was away his next store neighbor would steal his newspapers which was a good thing because a burglar would have seen the papers stacking up and would know the owner was away. This prevented a lot more than just newspapers from being stolen!
----------------------------------------------
WHAT TIPPED OFF THE LITTLE GIRL: ANSWER
The little girl had just moved into a new home (not the ones talked about in the puzzle). She noticed that an awful lot of cars were all parked in the driveways of the community they just drove thru. This prompted her to ask if all the houses they passed were new? This, because her own family's car had to be kept in the driveway owing to the fact that the garage was still jam packed with moving stuff; that's what tipped her off.
-------------------------------------------
What the shop keeper did to increase his sales; ANSWER
He put a sign on his shop that said "ENTRANCE!"

See ya round the board!!
Dusty


----------



## babws (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. See ya!


----------



## Llamedos (Jul 4, 2012)

I had thought all games from chit chat would be moved here, very strange they are not


----------



## frizzping (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks dusti,,,you have cheered my days with your wonderful puzzles ,,when i retire i will moderate a game cafe of this kind ,,,sorry ive not been on but my email account got deactivated!!!!!!!!good luck with your crafts,,,i never got to be a dame ...:O( shucks xx take care bev xx


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Was not aware of your existence. Just happened to click on
 from [my profile] to discover 3 new sections I could suscribe to. Sorry I didn't find you sooner  --that just leaves [resort cafe] to check out...

Next moderator: advertising?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just found this "game cafe".


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

well, wouldnt'cha just kno it? i just found this, signed up & ur all a'scootin!! lolol o well
not hte f1rst time i've been a day late & a dollar short!!
LOL


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I hope others start to contribute so you don't have to close down. I only found this today and would be more then happy to participate. Can a person post links to sites for games rather then copy/paste? There are so many games on the internet that if a person isn't careful....many of fun wasted hours.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

took me awhile to see the faces


----------



## pollyanna53 (Oct 11, 2012)

It took me awhile,too but as soon as you said faces,I saw them.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Well that is clever!


----------



## gill2009 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've just found this...& it's closing


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Dusti said:


> I seem to be the only one posting games here and that is not how this site was intended to go. I started this section so EVERYBODY could post their games (any game) here and to make a place where your games can be readily found instead of having to search for the post the next day. I don't have the time to be the only one posting games as I can't devote that much time to it everyday. I need the time to prepare for craft shows and so I have decided to shut down this section unless someone else wants to moderate it who has the time??
> So sorry!!
> Dusty


Dusty, when I signed up for kp they did not include the game cafe some of the kper were asking about games

i think you need to some how advertise where it is

i accidently found it looking for admin information and did a list all

sorry about that but that is what happened


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a Johnnie come lately too...just today. Like others, I only found this by chance although I've been a KP memeber since have July 2011. 


Thank you for running this Game Cafe and the pleasure it has clearly given to others. You richly deserve the time to do your own thing. Good luck, good fun, bon courage!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

I just fell upon this by accident - no idea it existed - pity it is shutting down - I am sure several readers appreciate your efforts with this.

THANK YOU.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

me too


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello, I just found this game site. I'm Thelma.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I seem to be the only one posting games here and that is not how this site was intended to go. I started this section so EVERYBODY could post their games (any game) here and to make a place where your games can be readily found instead of having to search for the post the next day. I don't have the time to be the only one posting games as I can't devote that much time to it everyday. I need the time to prepare for craft shows and so I have decided to shut down this section unless someone else wants to moderate it who has the time??
> So sorry!!
> Dusty


I am so sorry you are stopping, but I do understand. Somehow, when I joined Ravelry, I missed this thread. From now on, I will come to it. I hope the whole thread isn't going to go defunct, however you do say this whole section. Just my luck to have missed it!


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

Same here..I just found this by chance.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I know this sounds redundant, but I also just found this while looking for something else! I enjoy puzzles and games and am sorry you won't be here to moderate it!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Oh, do keep it going


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Dang, I just found this site today.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I just found it today also. I wish I had known about it sooner.


----------

